# di solito



## azulines

di solito mangio alle 5 

di solito la pasta si mangia a pranzo

como se puede traducir "di solito"   en espanol?


----------



## GaN1986

Normalmente, generalmente, habitualmente...!


----------



## Silvia10975

¿Puede ser "usualmente"? Espera a los nativos 
Ciao e benvenuto/a!
Silvia

Edit: perdóname Gan


----------



## Cecilio

Si può dire "habitualmente", "normalmente", ecc., ma in spagnolo è molto più abituale usare il verbo "soler". Per esempio:

"Suelo comer a las cinco".


----------



## fergy2005

azulines said:


> di solito mangio alle 5
> 
> di solito la pasta si mangia a pranzo
> 
> como se puede traducir "di solito" en espanol?


"usualmente"


----------



## claudine2006

azulines said:


> Di solito mangio alle 5.
> 
> Di solito la pasta si mangia a pranzo.
> 
> ¿Cómo se puede traducir "di solito" en español?





Cecilio said:


> Si può dire "habitualmente", "normalmente", ecc., ma in spagnolo è molto più abituale usare il verbo "soler". Per esempio:
> 
> "Suelo comer a las cinco".


Sottoscrivo.


----------



## fergy2005

claudine2006 said:


> Sottoscrivo.


"Suelo comer a las cinco"no es igual que "di solito mangio alle 5"que es "Usualmente como a las cinco"
"comer-mangiare"


----------



## claudine2006

fergy2005 said:


> "Suelo comer a las cinco"no es igual que "di solito mangio alle 5"que es "Usualmente como a las cinco"
> "comer-mangiare"


En mi opinión sí lo es.


----------



## fergy2005

claudine2006 said:


> En mi opinión sí lo es.


Tu traducción no es exacta


----------



## claudine2006

fergy2005 said:


> Tu traducción no es exacta.


Sí, a lo mejor me equivoco, pero sigo sin ver mi error.


----------



## Cecilio

fergy2005 said:


> "Suelo comer a las cinco"no es igual que "di solito mangio alle 5"que es "Usualmente como a las cinco"
> "comer-mangiare"


 
¿Dónde está la diferencia?


----------



## xeneize

esta vez concuerdo con Claudine  para mi también no hay diferencias


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> Esta vez concuerdo con Claudine  para mi también no hay diferencias.


Gracias por el apoyo moral ....es que le sigo dando vueltas pero no consigo ver la diferencia.


----------



## fergy2005

claudine2006 said:


> Sí, a lo mejor me equivoco, pero sigo sin ver mi error.


Estás cambiando un verbo conjugado por otro en infinitivo.Todo para poner un verbo como"soler"donde tenés que poner un adverbio como "usualmente".
"comer" es "mangiare"no "mangio"


----------



## claudine2006

fergy2005 said:


> Estás cambiando un verbo conjugado por otro en infinitivo. Todo para poner un verbo como "soler" donde tenés que poner un adverbio como "usualmente".
> "Comer" es "mangiare" no "mangio".


Ya, per no siempre la traducción literal es la mejor. Y el significado es el mismo, éste es el objetivo de una buena traducción, creo.


----------



## xeneize

sí, pero el "soler" español tiene el mismo significado.
la estructura cambia, pero el significado no.
si preferís, también en italiano podrías decir "sono solito mangiare alle 8", lo que tendría el mismo significado también, y con un verbo conjugado.
otro cantar es que esta forma no se oiga casi nunca por sonar a pituca....pero existe.


----------



## Cecilio

fergy2005 said:


> Estás cambiando un verbo conjugado por otro en infinitivo.Todo para poner un verbo como"soler"donde tenés que poner un adverbio como "usualmente".
> "comer" es "mangiare"no "mangio"



¡Curiosa manera de hacer traducciones! Lo de traducir palabra por palabra de un idioma a otro no suele ser muy aconsejable, en muchos casos induce a errores. En todo caso, mi traducción intenta acercarse más a lo que se diría en español coloquial, y no en español traducido literalmente del italiano.


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> Sí, pero el "soler" español tiene el mismo significado.
> La estructura cambia, pero el significado no.
> Si preferís, también en italiano podrías decir "sono solito mangiare alle 8", lo que tendría el mismo significado también, y con un verbo conjugado.
> Otro cantar es que esta forma no se oiga casi nunca por sonar a pituca....pero existe.


Estoy de acuerdo.
_Sono solito mangiare alle 8_ no es coloquial pero queda bien en la forma escrita.


----------



## fergy2005

Si la traducción no fuera textual,y no se entienda por esto literal,incurriríamos en el "sindrome" Obra Abierta de Eco.Para resumirles un poquito les cuento que allí el autor presenta tantas obras como intérpretes, por lo que las traducciones serían infinitas.
A mi entender seguir el estricto sentido de un texto, es básico


----------



## Cecilio

fergy2005 said:


> A mi entender seguir el estricto sentido de un texto, es básico



Eso mismo he hecho yo al traducir la frase utilizando el verbo "soler". En lo que tú dices, de todos modos, quitaría lo de "sentido estricto" y lo dejaría en un simple "sentido", que es un concepto más modesto.


----------



## Cristina.

claudine2006 said:


> En mi opinión sí lo es.


Y en la mía también. Tu traducción es exacta.


----------

